# Torch lighters and pipes: yes or no.



## Oudis (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello everybody,

This is my first posting, so I'd like to say hi to everyone and tell you a bit about myself. I'm 47 years old and believe it or not I've never smoked a cigarette in my life; seven years ago I started to smoke cigars on special occasions, and very recently (a few months ago) I started to smoke pipes.

I usually smoke them outdoors, whenever I go camping, or sitting on the roof of my house looking at the bay, either at sunset or when the moon is full. Naturally many times it gets rather windy&#8230; I've tried regular butane lighters, regular wooden matches, long matches, a Zippo (of the special king designed for pipes) and even gas kitchen/oven lighters; but as you can imagine lighting or re-lighting my pipe (or cigar) is almost impossible when the wind blows.

I know torch lighters are used for cigars, but has anybody used them to light a pipe? I know they generate a lot of heat; wouldn't it burn the wood?

I'd appreciate any comments or suggestions.

Yours,

Oudis.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Soft flame for pipes; leave the torch to the cigars. :tu


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I would avoid torch lighters, they get way too hot and can burn the briar in no time, plus they will overheat the tobacco. Stick with soft flame lighters, like a zippo with a pipe insert.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Regardless of whether you scorch the rim of your pipe you probably don't want to light the tobacco with it. Unlike a cigar with its thickly layered tobacco, pipe tobacco doesn't need the high heat of a torch lighter to get a good burn. In fact, I think most people would agree that the softer a flame you can use the better. Feel free to give it a shot, though, and see how it goes.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am with the others on this topic, Stay away from the torches. I have a pipe that I to had some wind issues and used one of my Cigar lighters a single flame to light my pipe for about a month and the top is scorched (However spelt) and sadly was a gift from my son and now he don't let me live it done. It really isn't to bad but not something that I would be proud to smoke with others right now. Guess from what I have heard he got me another one for Christmas this year, opps he needs to hide things better found it while taking out the winter coats last week LOL. 

James


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Agreed. I used torches at the beginning when I was a cigar guy. Ruined a few pipes and wasted a lot of tobacco messing around with torches.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

My grandpa used a torch in his later years.

However. I dont suggest it. i assume he possessed a talent for it. Most of us will agree a bic is 100x better rhen a torch. A pipe lighter os truly ideal IMHO because the flame is out the side. But a bic or matches is more then fine.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Common knowledge says torches and pipes are a big no-no.

However, I will point out that I remember seeing Frank (_THE_ Frank, of the "Frank method") using one in a YouTube video, and explaining that using a torch with a pipe was perfectly fine as long as you limited burn time to (sorry my memory fails me, but I think it was) three seconds at a time (I think?).

A friend of mine told me he's used a torch with a pipe a time or two, with no problems.

I prefer matches for pipes and soft flame lighters for cigars. I will use a torch on a cigar if it's windy. I don't use a torch with pipes at all. Personally, I wouldn't let a torch near a briar pipe. Maybe buy yourself a cob and experiment a bit, see how it works for you? Maybe a meer or a clay would be just fine with a torch?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I use the Frank method and don't burn my rims... Nothing's better for outdoor piping, IMHO...

That said... when using a torch lighter; inital lights aren't as sweet tasting.

To each their own!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> However, I will point out that I remember seeing Frank (_THE_ Frank, of the "Frank method") using one in a YouTube video, and explaining that using a torch with a pipe was perfectly fine as long as you limited burn time to (sorry my memory fails me, but I think it was) three seconds at a time (I think?).


More like one second. I don't think you need the giant flourishes, though, and starting with the lighter over your head is probably also unnecessary. :lol:


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

sometimes the only way to get a light is with a torch.. would I use it on my good Pertersons or Tinky no.. I do use it on my fishing and mowing pipes. just a light touch will do it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My better lighters have a soft and torch flame.
Perfect for indoors and outdoors...

I too use the Frank method, it just works for me


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Oudis,
Welcome to Puff :wave:

I think we all agree that a soft flame is best.

But, when the wind is up... :director: all hands on deck! 
Let's talk about cupping. While trying to light your pipe, if you hold the stem in your teeth, 
(AKA "to clench" or "clenching", yet another topic with it's pros and cons) 
then you have both hands free to "cup" around your bowl to help protect your flame. This takes some practice.

I have a "windproof" soft flame lighter that has a little coil of wire in the flame. It heats up and if the flame gets blown out it retains sufficient heat to reignite the fuel.

It is the Exodus made by Xicar.
Xikar EX Lighters Lighters Direct - Cigar Lighters, Zippo Lighters, Cigar Cutters, Engraved Lighters 800-768-0047

Combined with a solid "cupping technique", I have used it with good success outside lighting a pipe in a mild to mediumish wind.

But if we are in a "stiff wind", (Lost at sea in a gale, or most days in San Francisco or Lompoc ) then only a torch will do.

For this I have an Icorona single torch flame with a thumb wheel adjustment for the flame. 
I adjust the flame to be as small as possible, with out blowing out.
Then used judiciously and accurately I can light the pipe without torching the briar. 
But it requires 100% accuracy...

I too bring it down from above the bowl while pointing the lighter straight down. 
If we experiment with how high above the bowl we keep the flame, we will deliver more or less heat to the payload.

Best wishes,



Blue Raccoon said:


> sometimes the only way to get a light is with a torch.. would I use it on my good Pertersons or Tinky no.. I do use it on my fishing and mowing pipes. just a light touch will do it.


+1


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> My better lighters have a soft and torch flame.
> Perfect for indoors and outdoors...


Howdy Al, :yo:
Does anybody make a dual flame lighter with a "wind proof" soft flame?

None of my dual flame lighters have the coil and so I can't use the softflame in the wind ....:dunno:

.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

fiddlegrin said:


> But, when the wind is up... :director: all hands on deck!
> Let's talk about cupping. While trying to light your pipe, if you hold the stem in your teeth,
> (AKA "to clench" or "clenching", yet another topic with it's pros and cons)
> then you have both hands free to "cup" around your bowl to help protect your flame. This takes some practice.


The definitive instructional video for this is *Godzilla, King of the Monsters*, with the world famous pipe lighting instructor Raymond Burr demonstrating the technique on board a ship. (As I recall, he was performing the feat with paper matches. Masterful.)


----------



## Oudis (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Thanks for the welcoming and for the many answers. I'm relieved to see not everybody thought I was a total psycho for wanting to use a torch lighter on my pipe. Yes, I will definitely try it with a couple of non-briar Chinese pipes I have (the ones I bought first when I started this whole pipe thing) and see whether I get Frank's method right.

Yes: Frank's method. You were right Gahdzila, GuitarDan, Freestoke, Asmartbull, Fiddlegrin . And I found the video on You Tube, although I'm not allowed to post it since I'm new here (please any of the old members look for it -"The Frank Method 3 of 3"-and post the link, it's really educational).

One question for Nick S. though: what is "a zippo with a pipe insert"? The Zippo pipe lighters I know are the ones with round holes on their sides, is that what you're talking about or is there yet _another_ Zippo pipe lighter?

Cheers,

Oudis.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Torches can really help get a blend started that's still on the moist side as long as you don't point it at the rim or sustain the torch flame for more than a second or two at a time. Once it's going though, definitely only use a normal lighter.

As for the zippo insert, he may be referring to Thunderbirds. However, my Thunderbird is barely a month old, and it's pretty much non-functional now. The flints move around and get wedged under the wheel constantly. Pretty shoddy quality. Maybe I just had bad luck with it. If not, then their 5-year warranty is useless, since I definitely won't be spending $7 every month to send it in when it costs $15 in the first place.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Oudis said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thanks for the welcoming and for the many answers. I'm relieved to see not everybody thought I was a total psycho for wanting to use a torch lighter on my pipe. Yes, I will definitely try it with a couple of non-briar Chinese pipes I have (the ones I bought first when I started this whole pipe thing) and see whether I get Frank's method right.
> 
> ...


The zippo pipe insert a large hole on both sides of the "chimney" and a cap on the top, and it is made by zippo. You can either buy a zippo with a pipe logo on the bottom, indicating it has the pipe insert in it, or I hear you can sent your current zippo to the factory and ask for a pipe insert, which they will give you for free.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You can light your pipe with whatever you want. Just like you could drink a Lafite Rothschild out of the bottle, or stir some Hamburger Helper in with your Kobe beef. The only right way, is the way you like it the best.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> You can light your pipe with whatever you want. Just like you could drink a Lafite Rothschild out of the bottle, or stir some Hamburger Helper in with your Kobe beef. The only right way, is the way you like it the best.


+1 on that, the only wrong way to smoke a pipe is to not smoke it at all.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> The zippo pipe insert a large hole on both sides of the "chimney" and a cap on the top, and it is made by zippo. You can either buy a zippo with a pipe logo on the bottom, indicating it has the pipe insert in it, or I hear you can sent your current zippo to the factory and ask for a pipe insert, which they will give you for free.
> 
> http://www.usalighters.com/store/i/...t_pictures/zippo/200PL.jpg&lr=t&bw=550&bh=550


I think the OP mentioned he tried the "pipe zippo". But yes, I do agree with you. Nothing short of a gale would prevent a zippo from lighting.


----------



## DoublePaw (Nov 7, 2011)

As they have said I imagine you'd have to be worried about burning through the pipe.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never had much luck using my Xikar to light a pipe. It never seems to want to light when held upside down, and when it does, I think the jet of flame is too hot. I love it for cigars, though.

My Zippo with a pipe insert is my favorite lighter. I use it mainly for relights, and use a match for the first.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

XIKAR makes a soft flame pipe lighter and it works perfectly. You can see it here:
XIKAR | Resource Lighters
Comes with a poker, knife, and tamper built in.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jsnake said:


> XIKAR makes a soft flame pipe lighter and it works perfectly. You can see it here:
> XIKAR | Resource Lighters
> Comes with a poker, knife, and tamper built in.


they have 2 pipe lighters actually. the other is like an old boy.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

^ They also have a new pipe ligher called the Xikar Scribe.


----------



## Oudis (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey ladies and lads,

It's been a while since I posted this question and it's time for an update.

Now imagine you are in the 1920's&#8230; Imagine you're in a large room full of people, you are about to have dinner -everybody is wearing fancy dresses and tuxedos- and the waiters and maids are quietly giving drinks to you all. Everybody is talking about movies and agrees that the latest of Charlie Chaplin's films is simply brilliant; and he is a genius, no doubt. And then you say -maybe too loud, for there is a sudden silence in the room and everybody stares at you-: "I don't like him. He's corny and demagogic. I like Buster Keaton".

Well, I am that guy.

I have a Zippo -the pipe Zippo, the one with the holes, and yes it does blow out, you don't need a gale to blow it out. Moreover, the main argument against torch lighters is that they damage the pipe -but so do Zippo lighters! It's virtually impossible not to touch the rim of your pipe with them, and the metal of the lighter scratches the wood (yeah I know I'm anal, I'm obsessive, I know, but I notice those things).

So I bought this other lighter on eBay. I haven't tried it yet, but I will soon, and will let you know the results of the experiment.

Take care, thanks to you all for your comments.

Oudis.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i have trouble filling my pipe lighter, all the gas just shoots out right when i put it in.....so my vote is yes when it works and no when you have to fill it. 50/50 (sucks when you are driving and it runs out)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Oudis said:


> So I bought this other lighter on eBay. I haven't tried it yet, but I will soon, and will let you know the results of the experiment.
> 
> Take care, thanks to you all for your comments.
> 
> Oudis.


I went through something like a dozen pages on ebay. Couldn't find one like it. With absolutely no clue to what it is, any general search on the web is doomed to similar failure. After all this, you show us a picture and keep the rest a secret!? :dunno: Cruel.


----------



## Oudis (Oct 28, 2011)

Dear Freestoke,

Gee man, wow, I mean -so sorry. I never meant to be a tease. I just didn't want anybody to believe I was "pushing a product" here. 

But you're right -my apologies to everyone. I'm not allowed to post links till I have posted 20 messages, but go to eBay and look for 

a) "2in 1 Refillable Gas Cigarette Lighter with LED Torch"
and
b) "LED Light Lighter Cigar Cigarette Rechargeable Gas New"

You'll get 22 links/sellers.

I'll test it a bit more and write a report about it. I still have my doubts and do not want to recommend it yet.

Cheers lads and ladies.

Oudis.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I confess. lately I have been using a torch to light my pipes. Only the pipes I am not to worried about scorching. Could not guess what brand this lighter is but it works.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Oudis said:


> Dear Freestoke,
> 
> Gee man, wow, I mean -so sorry. I never meant to be a tease.


:lol: I didn't mean to sound so ornery either. But I did look and for $3.08, free shipping, how bad can it be!? :shock: I ordered one! I mean -- what the hell, over?


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I know it has been discussed, but I received a Black Market Bombay triple torch lighter as a Hanukkah gift. The person giving the gift went to a B&M, and they suggested the lighter for pipes because it could turn upside down and still light. When I first got it, I externally thanked but internally thought I would not be able to use this lighter. 

Last night, I decided to try it on the cob and I have to say, to great surprise, that I really liked the way it lit the tobacco. I turned the flame as low as I possibly could, and then held the lighter pretty high from the bowl. After igniting the flame I would lower the flame on to the tobacco and stop the flame after about 1 second of contact. The "charring light" was great, then the actual light was really good too. With 4 or less of these 1 second lights, The entire top of bowl was aglow. This is sometimes difficult for me to accomplish with matches, a bic, or my Xikar, but it was super easy with this pipe. Of course, I will have to take great care not to scorch the bowl, and if there are relights needed, use a different lighter. 

I also received a new Colibri Connaught pipe lighter from another family member that I am itching to try. It seems very nice and the flame adjustment is much easier than the Xikar. The included pipe tamper will be nice too!

Overall, with my limit experience, I would say that the torch is a great for the initial lighting phase, but should never be used by guests or for bottom of the bowl lights.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just took this picture of Why not to Use a Torch lighter for pipes. Seeing this was the second thread I seen with the question. If you want your PIPE to look like this one day then by all means use a torch. This was one of my daily smokers for the past 6 years and about 2 years ago now I used the only lighter I could find for about 2 months, My Cigar lighter. I tried my best to not burn it, however smoking at that time about 8 to 10 bowls a day that was my end Result. Happy smoking hope NEW YEARS has been good to you so far.










James


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Oudis said:


> View attachment 36311


Mine came yesterday! For $3.08 I half expected to get stiffed, but it's here and it works really well.

Okay, it's a metal disposable, but really cool! Has a flashlight at the base! :tu I should order ten or twenty of them, actually.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

My advice:

Buy a Cornona Old Boy and be done with it.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

I love my Zippo pipe lighter. It's become my everyday lighter. Works well for cigarettes, too. Can't imagine going back to matches.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tylerlane said:


> My advice:
> 
> Buy a Cornona Old Boy and be done with it.


Yeah, I know. I guess I'm a wooden matches person at heart, though. A Bic with the cobs. Low rent all the way. :lol: Maybe when I hit the lottery. I bought this one out of curiosity. I mean, $3.08, Air Mail from HongKong? Seems like it'd cost them more to ship them out than they were taking in! :ask:


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Deviate said:


> I love my Zippo pipe lighter.


Definitely my favorite lighter for everyday, on the rare occasion that I smoke indoors I have a dual flame lighter or matches.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Mine came yesterday! For $3.08 I half expected to get stiffed, but it's here and it works really well.
> 
> Okay, it's a metal *disposable*, but really cool! Has a flashlight at the base! :tu I should order ten or twenty of them, actually.


I'm making a correction, NOT disposable. It's refillable after all! Just took a little diddling to figure it out, but now I have a gooseneck, refillable butane for $3.08! :tu


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The zippo pipe insert a large hole on both sides of the "chimney" and a cap on the top, and it is made by zippo. You can either buy a zippo with a pipe logo on the bottom, indicating it has the pipe insert in it, or I hear you can sent your current zippo to the factory and ask for a pipe insert, which they will give you for free.


Yes, they will! I talked to a Zippo rep a few months ago about the very same thing; I have around two dozen Zippos and they said they'd be happy to replace all of the standard inserts with pipe inserts.

I always smoke outside, and I always use my pipe Zippo. No char problems on the bowl, either - I just rub a little saliva along the rim and then I'm good to go.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm making a correction, NOT disposable. It's refillable after all! Just took a little diddling to figure it out, but now I have a gooseneck, refillable butane for $3.08! :tu


This is the first time I saw this thread, and actually I just bought the same thing about a week and a half ago! For 3 bucks (which includes shipping from China), how could you go wrong for a gooseneck?


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

I scorched my bowl this morning...hahaha but not too bad or severe. The Frank method does work, takes a very accurate technique but it works without damaging the pipe. I certainly didn't even hurt my pipe but got a little carbon on top...no big deal to me.


I wouldn't go torch a Castello. But for my 15$ homebrew pipes I don't think I'm going to hurt them much.


I'm not saying it's the bet method but I'll be damned last night it got the best clean burning bowl I've had in awhile.


I think your more likely to hurt the pipe smoking multiple bowls to the bottom in a day. There are some estate pipes I've seen that defy laws of physics...or it could simply be a person smoked his/her favorite pipe day in and day out without a care in the world.


I've hit a compromise...turning the soft flame up more, gives a pretty good result too.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

BudgetMinded said:


> I scorched my bowl this morning...hahaha but not too bad or severe. The Frank method does work, takes a very accurate technique but it works without damaging the pipe. I certainly didn't even hurt my pipe but got a little carbon on top...no big deal to me.
> 
> I wouldn't go torch a Castello. But for my 15$ homebrew pipes I don't think I'm going to hurt them much.
> 
> ...


Now you're talking brother!:smile2:


----------

